# Auxiliary Gutter



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

If the foreman says to install that size.....just do it. Its his problem if its wrong :thumbsup:.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

To insert from a phone click the + on top.

Welcome to ET by the way.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Vegas Baby said:


> The Foreman on the job has instructed me to install an aux. gutter above the panel "power wall" to combine conduits and circuits for the branch distribution. The gutter is 12x12x60 with 33) 3/4", 17) 1", 4) 1-1/4" & 1)2" conduits out of the top. There are 15) 2" x 24" nipples feeding into the power wall. Does the gutter seem too small?
> 
> By the way, how do I attach or insert a picture to show the install?


No . A 12" x 12" wire way is huge ! Is it being used for splices at all or just a pass through to the equipment ? Without knowing the size and quantity of conductors , it's hard to guess , but I've installed 12"x12" trough , and it was never near being overly filled ! If you had a bunch of 4" conduits with 600's in them , I'd be concerned , but this seems more like branch and small feeders . Rollie is right though . It's his ass if its wrong !


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

Vegas Baby said:


> The Foreman on the job has instructed me to install an aux. gutter above the panel "power wall" to combine conduits and circuits for the branch distribution. The gutter is 12x12x60 with 33) 3/4", 17) 1", 4) 1-1/4" & 1)2" conduits out of the top. There are 15) 2" x 24" nipples feeding into the power wall. Does the gutter seem too small?
> 
> 
> By the way, how do I attach or insert a picture to show the install?


Nothing to add except that would just be a general wireway, an auxiliary gutter would be directly attached to a piece of equipment granting additional space.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Vegas Baby said:


> The Foreman on the job has instructed me to install an aux. gutter above the panel "power wall" to combine conduits and circuits for the branch distribution. The gutter is 12x12x60 with 33) 3/4", 17) 1", 4) 1-1/4" & 1)2" conduits out of the top. There are 15) 2" x 24" nipples feeding into the power wall. Does the gutter seem too small?
> 
> 
> By the way, how do I attach or insert a picture to show the install?


 
366.22

Just in case in applies.


----------

